# Weekly competition 2010-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F' U' F' R' F2 U2 F' U'
*2. *F' R2 U F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *F R' F R2 U2 R' F' U R
*4. *R' F R2 U' F' U F2 R2 U'
*5. *R' U2 R' F U2 R' F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 F U2 F' L' U' L' B2 D B F' U' B R D U L'
*2. *F2 R2 D' R' D' U2 B L' D2 R' F L2 D U R2 U2 B' U
*3. *L2 D F' L' D B' D F R U2 F2 D2 B L2 F L' U2
*4. *L2 D R2 B' F U' B' R' B L' F2 U R' U L2 B R U'
*5. *B' L' R' D' L2 U' F' D R U B2 D U' F R' D2 R' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Uw2 U' L Fw' Uw2 B2 F' U' L' B' D' Uw2 L' U' F2 D L2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Fw Uw' Rw R2 D2 L2 R Uw2 Rw' R Fw' Rw2 R2 U R
*2. *L' R2 D2 B Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 D Uw' Rw' U Fw R' D U2 B' U2 Fw' U' L2 R U R U R' F' Rw' Uw U Rw' Fw2 D R2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw F'
*3. *B F Rw2 D' F' L2 Fw2 F R' B' F2 R' Fw U2 Rw' Uw' U F' Rw' U' Rw F2 U L' D L' D Rw2 R2 B R U' R' Uw2 L' Rw R' U2 Fw2 F'
*4. *D L' R' B2 D' B2 L2 Uw L Rw2 Uw L2 B2 R2 D Rw Uw' U' F2 U2 Fw F2 R2 B F2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw' Rw B' F' L2 Uw' L2 D2 Uw' U B2 L2
*5. *L2 D' F2 D2 Uw R' Fw D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L Rw' Uw2 Rw' U' Fw F2 U' B Uw' U F Uw' U2 L D' Uw L F2 D' U2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B L' B Uw2 B' Fw Dw2 Bw' Fw Lw' D' R2 F2 Rw F2 D' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw Uw' Bw2 D' F2 L' U' Rw2 F R' B' D' U' L U' B2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 L2 F2 Lw D' Uw2 U2 Lw' B F Lw2 B2 D2 Bw F D2 L' Lw U2 Lw2 R Dw Lw'
*2. *L2 D L' Uw' B2 U2 L B' R2 B2 Lw2 Uw2 B Fw D' Dw2 U2 F2 U' Fw F2 Uw' Lw D' Dw Bw Fw R Bw2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw Bw2 D' L B Bw' R F' D' Lw2 R' Dw Uw2 F2 Uw' R' F2 D2 L' U' Bw2 Lw2 U2 Lw Bw D' Fw2 F2
*3. *B Fw2 Dw Bw2 D' U' Lw2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 R B' D2 Bw Lw D' Dw' Lw D' R B Bw2 F' Lw' Rw Fw' F D Uw' B2 Bw' Fw Uw Fw' Lw2 B2 L2 Lw' F U L Lw' D' L2 Dw' Uw2 L' Dw2 F' L2 Lw2 Bw Fw' Dw Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 U L'
*4. *B' Rw2 B' Bw F' R Bw2 Fw2 R B2 F' D2 U' B' Bw Uw' Bw2 Uw' R' B' D' Bw Fw' Uw U Fw2 F' Rw2 R' B2 F' R' B D2 U2 Bw' L2 Rw Dw2 Uw F Lw2 B' L Lw Bw Uw U2 L' B Fw Rw2 Bw' F' D2 Rw' R F' D2 U2
*5. *F2 U Bw' Uw2 F' U2 F Dw Rw Uw' U Lw2 D' Uw' F' Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw2 D2 L2 Uw2 L2 Dw L2 Bw2 D' L B2 D2 R2 U' Bw2 Uw Fw2 R2 D Dw Uw' Lw2 R2 Bw Lw2 Uw' Lw Rw R B Rw2 U' L' F' Lw2 B L' Rw' Dw' U2 B Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 2U' 2B' L' F 2U U2 L 2R 2U2 U2 L' 2R R D2 2D' 2B D 2B2 2D B 2R2 D2 U 2B 2L' R' 3U2 3R B F' 2D' 3U2 U2 2L' 2D2 F2 L2 2U' 3F' L2 3U B2 2L 2D2 2F' 2L2 3R' 2F' U' 3F' R D2 2L2 2B 2R D U2 B' 2U2 B2 F' 3R R2 U 3R2 2D' 2R2 B' U' R2 B2 L 3R2 2R' 3F' 3R R 2B 2F2
*2. *2L D' 3U' U2 R 2B' D2 2B F2 D U 2B2 F2 R2 F' L2 3R 2U' 2R' 2F' 2L' 2R B2 2B' 3F' F2 U' 2B2 U' L 2U2 2B2 3U 2U2 U' B 2F 3R' B 3F' F D 2U 3R2 2F' 3U' 2U 3F2 3U 2B R2 3F' 2L 3R F R' 2F2 2L 2U R' 2B' 3U L2 2R2 3U 2L2 2R B' 2R2 B 3U 2B 3F F R' U' 3R F' D2 L'
*3. *L2 2D U L R' D U' 2F' L' 2B2 2F L2 2B R' B 2L 3R2 R B 3F2 3R2 2U2 2F' 3U' B2 2F2 D2 3R 2B2 2R' R2 2U' 2L2 2U2 2F F 2R D2 2L U2 3F' 3R R2 2B2 2R' D2 U' B' L R2 B' 3F 2F F2 D2 2U' B2 3R2 2R B' L2 2L' 2D2 3U L2 2L' 3R U2 3F' 3R2 3U' B2 2B' 3F2 U2 2F U2 2B 2F R2
*4. *D 2B2 3F' D' B2 2B2 2F2 U 2L2 2D' 2U 3R' 2D' 3U2 U2 2L B 3F' 3U2 2B2 2F' L 3R' 3U2 3F F2 L B 2B' 2F' F L 2B L 2F 3R 2R 2D 2F 2R 2D 3U2 2L2 3R B2 R2 2F' L2 B' 2D' 3U 2R2 3F' 2L' 2R2 B2 U' 3R' 2D2 2L' 3U 3R 3U' B2 2B D2 2R' 2U' 2L' 2B' 2U' U' 2B' 3R' 2B2 L' 2D 3U' 2U 3F
*5. *2F' 2D2 2B2 3F2 2F 2R2 B F' 2U' L B' U2 3R2 B2 L' 2L 2R R' 2U' 3F D2 3U' 3F2 L 2R' 2F2 3U2 3R 3U2 U L' 2R2 3F2 L2 2R' U B2 2B2 2F2 2R2 2F F2 L' D2 2B' 2F' 2D U R' 3U U R U2 3R' 2D' 2U F2 L2 2U' 3F2 U L2 2D2 B2 3U L2 D U' R2 2U' F D2 2F' 2D' 2F2 L2 U2 3R' 2U U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L F2 D' 3L2 B' L2 R' U2 2F 2L2 3L 2R' B D' U' 2R' B' 2R 3D' 2U' 2B D' B2 2B2 2U' 2L 3R' R 2D' 3D' 3U' B' L' 3U' F2 2D 3U' R' D' 3D' 2L2 2D' B2 3D2 2U2 2L 3F2 2L D U L' 2R2 F 2R 3D2 3U' 3B2 F' L 2F2 2R' B' R' 3F R' 3F 2U F2 2D2 2B D 3F' R B2 3B2 R' 3B2 L 2L' 2F2 2L R' 3F2 2F2 2U 3R' B2 3U' U' 3R' 3D2 U2 B2 2B' 3U 2L 3L2 R2 2D' 3R2
*2. *2D 3F2 2L' D2 2L' 2U' 2F L' 3D' 2L2 3B 3F' L' 3B 2L R2 2U' 3B 2F2 2U 3L D' 3L 2F R' U' 2B 2U 2B R2 2D2 2U2 F2 3R 2B' 2D 2R 3U L R2 3D R' D 2D2 B2 F2 3U2 U2 F' 2L' 2R 2B2 3F 2U2 2B' 2L2 3L 2F' 3D F 2D' 3L 2R' 2F F L 3F2 L 3L' 2D U' 2R 2U2 3R' D2 L2 2D2 2F2 2U2 3L2 2R R 3B' D 2B 3R 3U B2 3F 3R2 B2 3B 2L' 3D 3R 2B' 2L2 F' 2U' 2R2
*3. *2B L' 2F U2 2F' 2R2 B2 F' 2L2 3D2 2R D 3U' 3F2 3R 3F F' L2 2L2 2F' U2 B' 3R' 2B' 3U R D 2R2 B2 2B' 2R' 3F2 2R' B2 3L2 2R2 3B 2D' 3D 3U2 3F2 3U 3F 3U2 2F2 2D 2R B2 3L2 3R2 2R2 2B2 L 3B R U2 L2 3R U' 3B' 2D' U' F2 2D 2B 3B 2F2 U B2 3D' 3B 2U F2 2L' 3L 2U2 U' L' 2R' B' 3R' 2U' 2L' 2D' 2U L 3U' F R' B' 3U2 B 2B 2U' L' 3R' B' F' 2U' 2F'
*4. *3D 2B2 2L B2 2B2 3B 3F F2 D2 2U 3R 2D 2L 3D' R' B' 3B 2F2 2D2 3B 3D' 3U2 B2 3B2 R 3B' 3F F2 2L' 3D' 2L2 3F2 2U 2L2 3L 2U2 3L2 2R2 R' 3D B2 2L2 R' D2 3D' 2B' 3D' L' 2L D 2D2 3D2 2U 2B' 3F2 2F2 3L2 D 3D2 L' 2B2 3F 2F R U2 2L' 2R R 3F2 2R2 3U2 2B2 D2 3R' 3D 3R' B2 3L' 3U' 3B' 2L2 D2 L B' 3F2 D2 2D 2U2 3R' D2 F L 2F F2 3R2 3D' 3L' B' 2B' 3B
*5. *3F2 D' B' 3B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 2F' 3D2 L 2F' F2 2D B' 3B2 3F 2F' R' 3D L 2L2 2R2 3D 3L U B' 2B' 2R' U2 R' 3U2 3F 3D' 3L2 3R 2R2 B' 3B' 2U' 2R2 F' 3R' U' B' 3D 3L' 2B2 L' 3R2 R' 2U B2 3B2 D 2R2 3F 2F 2L U' L2 D 2D 2U B' D2 U 3R 2D2 B U 3B' 3F2 2F R' 2B' 2L 2B' 3B 2F' U' B2 3B2 3F' 3L 2B2 F 3D 3L' 3R2 2R' 3D U B' L' B' 3R2 2F2 L' B' D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F U2 R' U F2
*2. *U2 R F' R F2 R F U F2 U
*3. *R2 U F' U R2 U R2 F' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U F' L2 F R2 B2 L U2 F R' U2 B2 F' U L D U2
*2. *B L2 F U' B R2 F L R2 U' R U R2 B' R' F2 R2 U
*3. *U2 F U L R2 F' L' F2 L B2 D' F D' U F D2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Rw R' F' Rw D2 B2 Fw L D L' Rw2 Fw' D2 L B' D2 L D' F2 Rw F2 D U L2 R2 F2 L R' Fw F2 L' F2 D2 Fw2 L' Rw D2 R2 Fw2
*2. *Uw L2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw2 U' F' D' L Rw F2 L2 U' R2 B' R' F Rw' B' Fw' D' Fw2 Rw R2 D' F Rw' B2 R' D2 L' Rw' R D Uw2 B Fw2 L U'
*3. *D' F D' L2 Fw' F2 Rw' R2 U2 R2 B Fw2 L' D' Uw' R2 D L' Rw R' Fw F2 D' F' L' Uw Rw D' U2 B2 Rw2 B2 L2 R2 Uw2 U2 F' Rw' R2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' Lw Rw2 Uw Rw2 D U Fw2 Dw Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw2 F Lw' R2 Uw L2 Lw' B Uw' Bw Dw' Rw' Uw2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 F' D F D Bw Fw' F' L Lw B L2 Dw Bw U2 L B Bw' F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' Dw2 L' R B2 Dw' Rw Uw F
*2. *F R' Dw Uw2 U' L Lw' R Fw2 Dw' Lw' D Uw Rw Dw Fw' D2 Uw R Bw Fw2 R' D' Lw2 B2 Lw Dw Lw' D2 B Fw' R2 Uw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 B' Bw F' Rw2 F2 R' Uw2 B Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw Uw Rw F2 Uw2 Bw R2 Bw2 Dw2 U'
*3. *D2 Dw2 U' Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D Bw Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw Fw U Fw F Uw' B' Dw Lw' Bw' Fw R U2 Rw Uw' B' Dw B' Bw' L' Uw L Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 R' B2 Bw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U R2 B R' B2 Uw L2 Bw' R2 B Dw2 Uw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U' L' U L U' L' D' R2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 L2
*2. *B' U2 R F L B2 L F2 L F' U' B2 F' L F2 L' B' U2
*3. *U2 B' R B U L2 D' F' L2 F' D B' R' D2 L2 R D2 R'
*4. *D' L2 F' U B' R' D' B U F' L2 R2 U F' D2 L2 B' F'
*5. *U L' U R2 F' R' U2 B F' R2 D' R B2 F L' F D' F2
*6. *U2 B R2 B2 D F D U R2 U R F U' R2 F2 R2 U
*7. *U L2 F D' R D2 F2 U L2 B2 L R U L2 R U F2
*8. *R' D2 B' D2 L' B' U L D' F2 U2 B U2 L' U2 L R' U'
*9. *U2 L2 B' D2 B2 L' R' B2 U L R D' F' L D' R B2 U
*10. *B D' L' U B2 R F U' L' R2 D' R U' L U L2 F' U2
*11. *B2 L B D U2 L D2 R U L2 D L U' L2 F2 U F2 U2
*12. *B' F' D R' B F L D2 L B2 L B L' D F' U'
*13. *U L2 B' F' R' B' D2 F D' U R2 D B2 L' U R' D' U'
*14. *B D2 L' D' L U' R' F' L' D R2 B2 L' F L' B D' F'
*15. *L R' F L2 B U' F L' B' D L' R F2 D R2 U2 B' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' R2 U' F U B' L' F' L2 F' R F U' R B' F2 L' U
*2. *F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U L D B U2 R D L2 B U L2
*3. *R' B2 F2 D B F U' F' R B2 D R2 F' U L' F' R2 F2
*4. *B2 L2 B2 D' R B D2 U R' U' F' D B2 D2 L' F L' B2 U
*5. *F' D' L' F' R2 D' L R B2 R2 D B D2 F' L2 B D2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L D2 R' U' B R2 B2 F R2 F' D' U2 R F2 D L2 F D2
*2. *B' D' F U R2 B' L F' L' B' R2 D' B D B D2 U'
*3. *R D2 L' B' U2 B' F' R2 B2 U' L' F2 L B U2 R F2 U'
*4. *L' B' U' F U' R2 F D' L B L2 U B D2 F L2 F U
*5. *U2 B2 U B2 U F R' D' F2 D U2 B' D R' U' R2 B R2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R B2 R' D2 R' U2 B' U' R U' L' D' U' L D2 L B' R2
*2. *B2 D F U L' F' L F L B F2 L2 B F' L' R' D' R2
*3. *D B L2 U' R U B2 L2 R2 D2 L U B F2 U2 R' B U2
*4. *L' D2 L R' F2 D B U F L R B2 D2 R2 F' U' L2 R
*5. *D2 U L U L F2 L B' R2 B2 L2 D2 R B' D2 U2 L' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U F' U2 R' U R U' R'
*3. *F D' L' B L' U F2 R' D' L' B2 U B' D2 R2 B' F2 R'
*4. *L B2 Uw2 Rw B F2 Rw' F2 D Uw2 R' B' D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 F' L Rw2 B' Fw Uw U' L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 B' D U' Fw' Rw' Uw L Rw2 D' Fw F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F2 U' R2 U F' U R
*3. *U2 L' F' L U' R B' R F' U R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D R2
*4. *Fw' F' D2 Uw U2 R Uw2 R2 Fw2 F Rw2 B' Rw' U R2 B2 F2 L B2 Rw2 D U2 L R Uw2 L' F R D' L' Rw' R Uw F2 D' Fw2 D U Fw Uw
*5. *Dw2 Bw' Rw2 R' D Rw2 R' U Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw R F L2 Lw F2 Dw' F R2 D2 F2 U2 L D' Uw2 Bw' D Lw2 Rw2 D2 L' Rw B2 Dw2 Rw B Fw' Lw2 D' Fw2 L F2 Uw' L2 D Fw' L' R Uw2 B R' F Rw2 Bw Rw2 Fw' F U2 Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L R' L' R B L' r
*2. *U' R U' R' L' B' R' r u'
*3. *U L' U' R' L' U' L' R' l' r b' u
*4. *L R' U' R U R' U r'
*5. *L' B' U B R' B L' U' l u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-4) (-3,-5) (3,3) (3,0) (-4,4) (2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (4,0) (4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (4,5) (6,5) (0,4) (5,2)
*2. *(3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (-4,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (4,0) (-1,4) (0,2) (6,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(1,5) (3,-3) (0,3) (2,1) (-2,0) (-3,0) (4,3) (-5,0) (6,3) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (3,0) (5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,1)
*4. *(0,6) (-3,-3) (2,3) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (-2,5) (2,2) (2,3) (4,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (5,3) (-3,3) (-2,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,3) (6,6) (-3,4) (0,5) (3,3) (-4,0) (-5,1) (0,5) (5,0) (1,0) (6,0) (6,1) (-4,5) (0,2) (2,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Jun 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (29.71), 32.86, DNF(37.47), 31.22, 39.65 = 34.58
*4x4x4*: DNF(7:20.93), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed*: DNF(5:21.16), 4:04.66, DNF(4:21.13), DNS, DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 127 HTM


Spoiler



Corners:
y U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R y' (8/8)
y x R' U2 F D F' U2 F D' F' R x' y' (10/18)
y' x F' D F U' F' D' F U x' y (8/26)
xz L'U'LU'L'U2L RUR'URU2R' z' x' (14/40)

Edges:
z' M' U' R U M U' R' U z (10/50)
M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U (10/60)
y2 F' R' F M' F' R F M y2 (10/70)
M' U' R' U M U' R U (10/80)
M' U M D' M' U' M D (12/92)

Parity/Edgeflip:
L' F2 y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' y' F2 (16/108)
x2 L E L2 E2 L U' L' E2 L2 E' L' U L (19/127)


*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*: DNF(3:01.41), DNF(2:50.34), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: All above done BLD/using BLD solving.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(48.58), 34.31, 34.56 = 34.32
Comment: I don't practice this much.
*3x3x3 Blindfolfed*: DNF(1:27.52), DNF(1:41.53), DNF(1:25.03) = DNF
Comment: DNFs as usual...
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(7:45), DNF, DNF(7:38.34) = DNF
Comment: I want a success here!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(25:51.63), DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: Second try. I didn't have time for the rest.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 = -1 in 23:54.70
Comment: Bad luck I guess. The first cube had two flipped edges, the second had 4 edges, the fourth had a couple edges and a couple corners (probably an execution mistake), and I think the sixth had 3 corners.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (2.44), 4.50, 4.22, 4.55, (6.66) = 4.42
Forced the easiest (6 move) U CLL on the first one, last one was just scary. Good average by the way, I need to get a good average in competition forsrs.

*3x3x3*: 15.03, (15.83), 12.56, (12.31), 14.88 = 14.13
Sorta inconsistent (σ = 1.13) but good. The 12's felt especially nice, I hope I can get my average down to about that soon, I'm starting to get faster singles. 

*4x4x4*: 

*3x3x3 OH*: 34.65, (38.61), 38.47, (26.77), 32.11 = 35.08
Way better than whatever I did last weekend...4th scramble is pretty easy.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*:

*Megaminx*: 4:49.65,


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 9, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.23) (7.55) 5.69 5.60 5.50 => 5.60

*3x3:* 17.88 (23.03) (17.73) 19.65 18.91 => 18.81

*3x3 OH:* 39.32 (37.17) 42.51 (49.58) 37.82 => 39.88

*Magic:* 1.28 (1.22) 1.32 (2.09) 1.43 => 1.34

*Master Magic:* (3.72) (5.68) 3.98 3.76 4.17 => 3.97

Comment: Eh, that's all I will do for this week... Got amazing official results at DC Spring


----------



## Laura O (Jun 10, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 28.83, 29.77, 28.01, 32.25, 28.16 = 28.92
*4x4x4*: 1:42.97, 1:46.29, 1:55.90, 1:43.30, 2:09.32 = 1:48.49
*Clock*: (7.58), 8.68, 8.88, (9.25), 8.59 = 8.72
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:40.88
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:30.47


----------



## Baian Liu (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.53, 5.71, (3.28), 3.74, (DNF) = 4.33
*3x3:* (27.98), (17.80), 20.82, 20.46, 22.55 = 21.28
Terrible..
*4x4:* 1:26.05 (O), 1:24.19 (O), 1:16.99, (1:12.76), (3:15.90) (POP) = 1:22.41
*BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
I see a pattern...
*Multi:* 1/2 15:54.63
2 Flipped edges! grrrr...
*Clock:* (DNF), (14.81), 16.86, 16.91, 20.70 = 18.16
*Pyraminx:* 6.35, (5.44), 7.63, 8.53, (8.78) = 7.50
:O
*SQ1:* 1:04.86, 1:03.00, (33.24), 2:01.48, (2:26.27) = 1:23.11


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Magic* : 1.70, (1.63), (2.00), 1.77, 1.78 = 1.75

*3x3 OH* : 22.03, 19.54, (23.91), (15.83), 22.74 = 21.44

*3x3* : 11.92, 13.29, 12.69, (14.52), (11.35) = 12.63

*2x2* : 3.41, 4.31, 5.25, (3.03), (5.28) = 4.32

*Megaminx* : 1:26.41, (1:36.83), 1:26.05, 1:20.99, (1:20.49) = 1:24.48

*Square-1* : (30.75), 39.59, 36.89, (46.96), 39.57 = 38.68

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:09.83), DNF(1:36.81), 1:52.09 = 1:52.09

*2x2 BLD* : 23.33+, DNF(14.24), DNF(24.23) = 23.33+

*4x4 BLD* : DNF, 13:23.54, DNS = 13:23.54

*4x4 *: 50.05, (54.18), 49.01, 47.48, (45.82) = 48.85


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 10, 2010)

*3x3 OH:* (1:12.14), 53.22, 43.74, 49.15, (43.69) = 48.70 Comment: Beat that Simon. (No, not Swedish Simon)
*2x2:* (5.31), 8.27, (13.02), 9.19, 9.27 = 8.91
*4x4:* 2:19.28, 2:13.02, (1:52.18), (2:22.90), 2:14.53 = 2:15.61
*Megaminx:* (5:45.08), 6:03.34, 7:24.78, 5:59.81, (7:50.71) = 6:29.31 Comment: FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU
*Pyraminx:* 21.65, (29.58), 27.65, (21.21), 22.31 = 23.87 Comment: Slippery from the Goo Gone (replaced stickers), even after like 3 hours.
*2-4 Relay:* 2:52.11 [P] Comment: 2:11-25-16 splits. I suck at 2x2 when I forget the orientation I put it down with.
*5x5:* 8:57.52, (8:58.69), 7:22.13, (7:01.44), 8:43.80 = 8:21.15 Comment: Who's got a 5x5? ME B*TCH!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2x2: *
*3x3x3: *23.00, (23.83), 20.57, (19.01), 22.74 = 22.10
*4x4x4: *
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*Magic: *2.09 1.97 2.04 2.20 1.97 = 2.03


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 10, 2010)

*3x3 One Handed*: 50.58, (40.75), (1.01.32), 46.10, 1.02.04=52.66
Despite the cross being 3/4 done on the 4th solve, I still managed to screw up. :fp

*Megaminx*: 4:33.82, (4:52.01), 4:40.69, (3:40.07), 4:46.42=4.56.60
Slight improvement from last week.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2x2: (5.59), 6.34, 7.83, (10.65), 8.44 = 7.53
Nice scrambles

3x3x3: 18.03, 20.09, (15.22), (24.03), 19.28 = 19.13
Yaaay etc 

4x4x4: (2.19.18), 2.38.22, 2.39.68, 2.29.08, (2.40.06) = 2.35.64
WOW my hands hurt fra QJ. I ordered MINI QJ from popbuying, they sendt me the big one. Grrr.... My times are about 30-40seconds slower then on the mini QJ.

3x3x3 Blindfolded
3.19.36, 3.13.75, 3. 4.35.63 = 3.13.75
Really bad. Need to refresh my memory.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*Master Magic* - 2.50 2.56 2.50 2.53 2.41 = *2.51avg* _Comment - lol next one I did was 2.34 - that would have been a 2.48avg if I'd have started my avg just one solve later. I still think this will only put me second this week. mucklow is getting REALLY quick now._
*2x2* - 9.46 17.86 7.03 DNF 9.84 = *12.37* _Comment - lol counting 17._
*3x3* - 22.78 23.52 24.65 22.84 23.69 = *23.35*
*4x4* - 1.14.77 1.23.27 1.25.08 1.47.72 1.25.34 = *1.24.56*
*5x5* - 2.25.90 2.49.40 2.39.13 2.31.77 2.20.18 = *2.32.27*
*6x6* - 4.15.65 4.10.08 4.35.15 4.36.93 4.25.43 = *4.25.41* _Comment - Sub 4single is in my sight now._
*7x7* - 8.15.94 6.50.16 7.15.15 7.18.81 7.47.84 = *7.27.27* _Comment - Sub 7.30 at least. Need to get the consistency right though, particularly on last 4 edges._
*3x3 OH* - 1.03.27 1.17.18 56.21 50.50 1.03.06 = *1.00.85*
*2-4 Relay* - 2.10.72 _Comment - my 4x4 always seems to suck in this_
*2-5 Relay* - 4.28.27 _Comment - but never in this._
*Magic* - 1.59 1.56 1.66 2.30 1.61 = *1.62 *_Comment - I'm so inconsistent with my avgs in this its unreal._
*Clock* - 12.59 16.06 12.19 12.78 13.27 = *12.88* _Comment - VERY nice_
*Megaminx* - 2.52.18 3.02.78 3.08.21 2.55.91 2.41.36 = *2.56.96* _Comment - getting to grips with the mf8 colour scheme now._
*Square1* - 1.04.81 1.32.81 1.03.08 55.34 45.38 = *1.01.08* _Comment - amazingly the 2nd was a parity and popless solve! 5th was very nice - I just got lucky with algs I know._


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 10, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> *Master Magic* - 2.50 2.56 2.50 2.53 2.41 = *2.51avg* _Comment - lol next one I did was 2.34 - that would have been a 2.48avg if I'd have started my avg just one solve later. I still think this will only put me second this week. mucklow is getting REALLY quick now._



That is going to be hard to beat

2x2: 3.97, 4.22, 3.49, 5.96, 5.81 = 4.67
3x3: 21.39, 21.27, 18.72, 17.36, 18.91 = 19.63 BADD
4x4: 1:31.18, 1:13.93, 1:15.50, 1:29.60, 1:08.99 = 1:19.68
5x5: 2:07.08, 2:09.78, 2:03.55, 2:33.32, 2:03.11 = 2:06.80
6x6:
Square-1: 36.20, 31.76, 52.49, 1:23.49, 28.13 = 40.15
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
Megaminx: 
Master Magic: 2.46, 2.36, 2.43, 2.90, 2.13 = 2.42   last solve is a PB
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:00.38 BAD
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:08.68


----------



## janelle (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(5.65), 6.78, 8.01, 7.03, (8.83)
Average of 5: *7.27*
Really good 

*3x3x3*
24.30, (26.61), (18.83), 26.54, 23.88
Average of 5: *24.91*
Decent. The 18 was because I knew the OLL and it wasn't that hard.

*234 Relay

3:07.51*
Yay! This is really good for me. I had OLL parity.

*3x3x3 OH*
(36.20), 45.74, 43.61, (58.68), 48.97
Average of 5: *46.10*
The first was a PLL skip.  Nice avg

*Pyraminx*
10.07, 13.49, (19.48), (6.99), 13.85
Average of 5: *12.47*
Really nice. The 6.99 was an LL skip.


----------



## Aksel B (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2:*
3.44, (3.42), (5.54), 4.80, 4.24 = *4.16*

*3x3:*
(19.46), 21.15, 19.73, 23.76, (25.03) = *21.55*
Crap 

*4x4:*
(1:44.92), 1:36.26, 1:37.94, 1:42.16, (1:30.29) = *1:38.79*


----------



## sz35 (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2* 6.03,(3.48),6.57,4.93,(10.76)= *5.84*
*3x3* (13.95),17.15,15.73,(18.22),14.42 = *15.77* 
*4x4* 1:06.64,(57.73),(1:11.45),1:07.50,1:00.36 = *1:04.73* Very good 
*5x5 * Too bad to post =\
*OH* (25.74),30.20,(35.93),28.86,26.92 = *28.66* New PB a5 
*234 relay* *1:21.26* PB 
*2345 Relay* *3:33.75 *
*Magic* (2.84),3.04,(4.12),2.89,3.50 = *3.14*

*2BLD* 59.42,DNF,44.19= *44.19* Nothing special 
*3BLD* 3:29.50,DNF,3:42.22 = *3:29.50* 
*Multi BLD* *1/2 =0 in 10:04* Messed up the corner alg at the beginning and the edge flip alg at the end, ended up with a scrambled cube

*FMC* *35 moves* YES!!!! Awesome!
Scramble: F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L
Solution: F U' L2 B' U F U F2 U F2 D B' R2 B D' F' U' R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U F' U F B' U2 B' U R2 U'


Spoiler



2x2x2: F U' L2 B' U F U F'
Switch to inverse with premoves: F U' F' U' B L2 U F'
Inverse: L' D' L2 B2 R D2 B' D' R2 L2 U' F2 R D L2 F' D2 F2
2x2x3: U R2 U' B U2 B
F2L-1: F' U' F
F2L+EO: U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U R' U (F' U' F)
ZBLL: (F' U) F2 D B' R2 B D' F2 U' (F)
Undo premoves: F U' F' U' B L2 U F'


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 10, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> *Master Magic* - 2.50 2.56 2.50 2.53 2.41 = *2.51avg* _Comment - lol next one I did was 2.34 - that would have been a 2.48avg if I'd have started my avg just one solve later. I still think this will only put me second this week. mucklow is getting REALLY quick now._
> *2x2* - 9.46 17.86 7.03 DNF 9.84 = *12.37* _Comment - lol counting 17._
> ...



Just happened to notice the 5x5.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2:
3.03, 3.36, (2.72), 3.35, (3.38) = 3.25

3x3: (14.56), (11.75), 13.02, 12.72, 12.32 = 12.69
just like in comp 

4x4: 50.94, (58.36), (47.40), 51.73, 56.14 = 52.94

super 

5x5: 1:59.09, (1:55.97), (DNF), DNF, 1:59.12 = DNF

heh . one i messep up parity and one with 60 sec centers which i DNFed too

6x6: 3:59.70, (3.46.13), 6.45.51, 4:42.40, (DNS) = 5:09.20

during the 3rd scramble, one of ny two pins fell out and now i get internal locks like crazy  6min solve had atleast 10  6x6 sucks. i'm too lazy to do thelast solve


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2: 4.12, 3.99, (3.33), 3.87, (6.47) = 3.99
4x4: 54.62, (1:09.58), 50.47, (49.04), 56.09 = 53.73
OH: (19.80), 27.58, (29.19), 24.53, 20.81 = 24.31
Master Magic: 3.16, (3.06), 3.30, 3.53, (4.22) = 3.33
3x3: (17.48), 11.59, 13.90, (11.53), 11.78 = 12.42
Pyra: 10.24, (7.71), (13.70), 11.97, 13.52 = 11.91
Sq-1: (1:06.03), 46.13, 52.17, 56.34, (38.86) = 51.55


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2:4.72,DNF,3.30,4.06,4.71 = 4.50
3x3:11.05,17.96,13.66,11.30,11.94 = 12.30
4x4:1:06.66,1:03.16,1:11.61,59.31,1:11.53 = 1:07.12
OH:22.53,28.09,25.36,27.84,20.68 = 25.24
Magic:0.91,0.86,0.84,0.86,0.90 = 0.87
Pyraminx:6.34,3.72,5.05,6.22,5.53 = 5.60


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Just happened to notice the 5x5.



Sorted. Cheers.


----------



## Edam (Jun 10, 2010)

*3x3*: (18.02), (15.50), 16.97, 16.27, 16.25 = *16.50*
*4x4* 1:24.15, (1:15.78), 1:23.65, (1:31.90), 1:16.27 = *1:21.36*
*5x5* 2:32.05, (2:28.34), 2:45.90, (2:54.34), 2:48.03 = *2:41.99*


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.42, 8.06, 7.11, (6.34), (8.47) => *7.86 *

*3x3:* (23.49), 20.04, 17.98, 17.62, (16.51) => *18.55*

*2x2 BLD:* 2:26.29, 2:16.57, 2:03.57 => *2:03.57*

*3x3 BLD:* 10:04.46, DNF [12:28.76], 9:53.11 [5:19.95 + 4:33.16] => *9:53.11*
First sub-10 BLD 

*3x3 FMC: 32 moves*
Solution: U B' U' F U B U' D L' B' U L D U2 F2 D' L' D' B L D L2 D' L' B' L2 U B U' B' L2 B'


Spoiler



F2L-1+pairs: F D L' B' U L D U2 F2 D' L' D' B L D L2 D' L' (18)
3 corners: B' L2 U B U' B' L2 B' (8/26)
Insert at start: F' U B' U' F U B U' (8/34)
2-moves cancel


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 10, 2010)

4x4: 1:20.56, 1:19.91, (1:04.86), 1:20.30, (1:23.42)
Brilliant single. PB average.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2: 2.83, (4.21), 2.53, 3.04, (2.32) = 2.80
2x2 bld: DNF(12.19), DNF(25.83), DNF(38.35)= DNF


----------



## Edmund (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2
4.17
3.27, 4.09, 4.91, 3.71, 4.72
comment: decent ill take it


----------



## Krag (Jun 10, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 6.45, 8.23, 5.86, (5.86), (13.90) *=8.23*

*3x3x3:* 34.39, (33.02), 36.24, (40.22), 36.68 *=35.24*

*4X4X4:* 3:23.23, 3:42.21, (3:50.23), 3:17.01, (3:15.06) *3:27.48*

*Magic:* 2.33, 2.23, (2.23), (2.49), 2.24 *=2.27*


----------



## undick (Jun 10, 2010)

*3x3* : 20.30, 18.70, 17.24, 24.39, 17.34 Ao5 18,78
*3x3 OH* : 40.86, 31.44, 38.16, 34.78, 32.38 A05 35,11


*FMC* : L D F D F' L B' U F' L' D' B2 L B' R' B L' B' R L2 U' L' U L B L U' L U (29 moves)

2x2x3 : L D F D F' L B' U F' L' D' (11/11)
Finish F2L + 1 corner : *B* * L2 U' L' U L B L U' L U (11/22)

Insert at * : *B* L B' R' B L' B' R (7/29) cancel 1 moves


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.38, 3.80, 4.15, 4.39, 3.35 = 4.11
*2x2BLD*: 32.99, DNF[22.61], DNF[1:06.87]= 32.99
Finally a success after two weeks of failure
*3x3*: 16.11, 16.88, 15.75, 13.94, 13.96 = 15.27
sub-15 fail
*OH*: 38.26, 36.73, 35.17, 34.35, 30.80 = 35.42
Time to start practising
*Square-1*: 20.97, 14.03, 24.65, 20.39, 16.28 = 19.21
Getting worse every single day...
*Megaminx*: 2:11.51, 2:13.75, 2:27.07, 1:57.84, 2:17.09 = 2:14.12
First sub-2 solve in a while
*FMC*: 49 HTM
Solution: B' D2 B' L' D B U' F U2 L U L' U2 L U' L' U2 R' U' R F U' F' U L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' B2 R B R' B L U2 F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F


Spoiler



Cross + 1st F2L: B' D2 B' L' D B U' F (8)
2nd F2L: U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'(8)
3rd F2L: U2 R' U' R(4)
LS: F U' F' U L' U' L U' L' U' L (11)
OLL: U2 L' B2 R B R' B L(8)
PLL: U2 F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F(10)
First time trying FMC, speedsolving methods ftw 


*Magic*: 1.12, 1.14, 1.05, 1.13, 1.15 = 1.13
*Pyraminx*: 4.96, 4.30, 5.91, 4.24, 4.03 = 4.50
lolscrambles
*4x4*: 1:05.85, 1:20.82[OP], 1:05.58, 1:08.10, 1:03.49 = 1:06.51
Nice! No parities ftw
*5x5*: 2:06.69, 2:17.03, 2:03.20, 2:05.20, 2:08.43 = 2:06.11
Nice!
*234*: 1:49.76
Fail
*2345*: 4:07.95
Even more fail
*6x6*: 6:06.60[POP], 5:56.96[O], 5:38.85[O], 5:46.87[OP], 5:32.96[O] = 5:47.56
I should do 6x6 more
*7x7*: 7:22.41, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol

3x3:
1. (18.40)
2. 16.55
3. 16.37
4. 16.28
5. (14.98)
Average: 16.40
Note: SD was like .11

3x3 One-Handed:
1. 21.81
2. 20.39
3. (23.60)
4. (17.89)
5. 18.74
Average: 20.31
Note: psh so slow >.< oh well, life is good  <3


----------



## 54stickers (Jun 11, 2010)

*2x2x2*Average: 10.10
1.	8.74	R2 U F' U' F' R' F2 U2 F' U'
2.	10.23	F' R2 U F U' R2 F2 R' F2 U'
3.	9.08	F R' F R2 U2 R' F' U R
4.	DNF	R' F R2 U' F' U F2 R2 U'
5.	12.35	R' U2 R' F U2 R' F U2
*3x3x3* Failed very badly
Average: 17.64
1.	14.35	R2 D2 F U2 F' L' U' L' B2 D B F' U' B R D U L'
2.	16.08	F2 R2 D' R' D' U2 B L' D2 R' F L2 D U R2 U2 B' U
3.	19.41	L2 D F' L' D B' D F R U2 F2 D2 B L2 F L' U2
4.	20.13	L2 D R2 B' F U' B' R' B L' F2 U R' U L2 B R U'
5.	18.21	B' L' R' D' L2 U' F' D R U B2 D U' F R' D2 R' U2
*4x4x4*Average: 1:22.62
1.1:31.72	D Uw2 U' L Fw' Uw2 B2 F' U' L' B' D' Uw2 L' U' F2 D L2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Fw Uw' Rw R2 D2 L2 R Uw2 Rw' R Fw' Rw2 R2 U R
2.1:15.76	L' R2 D2 B Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 D Uw' Rw' U Fw R' D U2 B' U2 Fw' U' L2 R U R U R' F' Rw' Uw U Rw' Fw2 D R2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw F'
3.1:26.28	B F Rw2 D' F' L2 Fw2 F R' B' F2 R' Fw U2 Rw' Uw' U F' Rw' U' Rw F2 U L' D L' D Rw2 R2 B R U' R' Uw2 L' Rw R' U2 Fw2 F'
4.1:14.24	D L' R' B2 D' B2 L2 Uw L Rw2 Uw L2 B2 R2 D Rw Uw' U' F2 U2 Fw F2 R2 B F2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw' Rw B' F' L2 Uw' L2 D2 Uw' U B2 L2
5.1:25.08	L2 D' F2 D2 Uw R' Fw D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L Rw' Uw2 Rw' U' Fw F2 U' B Uw' U F Uw' U2 L D' Uw L F2 D' U2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw B2


----------



## Kian (Jun 11, 2010)

2x2- 4.16, 7.18, 5.38, 6.27, 5.74


----------



## mande (Jun 11, 2010)

2x2: 5.13, 5.72, (3.88), (9.05), 7.13 = 5.99
Comment: I just lubed my 2x2 thoroughly.

3x3: (14.44), 19.10, 20.57, 17.84, (22.85) = 19.17
Comment: Useless average, decent single.

3x3 OH: (35.25), (29.23), 33.66, 33.88, 30.83= 32.79
Comment: Excellent.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 11, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.49, (6.57), (4.39), 6.14, 6.38 = 5.67, jay for 2 sub-5's 
*3x3x3*: (18.67), 18.21, (16.58), 17.33, 17.55 = 17.70, normal.
*4x4x4*: 1:17.42, 1:08.70, 1:08.40, (59.72), (1:19.93) = 1:11.51, YEEEEEEES, 59.72, SECOND SUB-1 EVAR!!!!!!!!
*5x5x5*: (2:22.05), 2:09.80, 2:17.42, (2:07.02), 2:13.47 = 2:13.56, could be better.
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 6:24.60, (6:57.31), 6:49.84, 6:37.66, (6:18.11) = 6:37.37, *in the first 2 solves I had already 8 pops!*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 34.21, 38.25, DNF(1:06.25) = 34.21, pretty good 
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:27.15), DNF(2:05.80), 1:40.11 = 1:40.11 normal.
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: (5.14), (14.70), 9.52, 6.29, 10.32 = 8.71, nice single 
*Megaminx*: 2:13.24, (2:38.79), (2:09.89), 2:11.65, 2:14.89 = 2:13.26, good.
*Square-1*: 23.58, 21.50, 27.01, 24.42, 26.28 = 24.76, good avg, but it could have been better without that counting 26.
*Clock*: 9.55, (9.12), 13.48, 12.12, (13.91) = 11.72, wow, 2 sub-10's in 1 avg!!
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:44.72, stupid O-parity on 4x4...
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:58.82


----------



## Elliot (Jun 11, 2010)

2x2: (3.86), (7.90), 4.22, 5.89, 7.01 = 5.71
Usual average.

3x3: (18.16), 17.66, 17.83, 16.43, (16.06) = 17.30
:fp

3x3 OH: (27.47), 27.89, 28.14, (28.20), 27.90 = 27.98
Consistent.

3x3 BLD: DNF, 7:26.78, DNF = 7:26.78
I just switched to letter pair image memo.

4x4: (1:33.10), (1:22.92), 1:27.45, 1:26.39, 1:28.09 = 1:27.31

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:55.66


----------



## Lumej (Jun 11, 2010)

Lumej

*2x2:* (9.30), (12.50), 10.08, 9.47, 9.78 = 9.78
*magic:* 1.90, 1.86, 1.88, 2.46, 3.61
*3x3:* 23.67, (27.80), (23.44), 24.01, 24.95 = 24.21
*5x5:* 3:31.63, (3:50.32), 3:25.04, 3:27.77, (3:02.45) = 3:28.15
*4x4:* (2:06.97), 1:45.63, (1:22.79), 1:54.96, 1:38.00 = 1:46.20
*3x3oh:* 44.16, 1:02.52, 1:01.80, (1:35.94), (37.67) = 56.16
*2345:* 6:00.33
*234:* 2:24.59
*2x2bld:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 11, 2010)

2x2: 2.66, 2.51, 3.78, 2.63, 3.78 = 3.02
3x3: 9.37, 13.08, 11.39, 10.08, 10.77 = 10.75
4x4: 42.70, 48.65, 51.97, 51.97, 51.41 = 50.68
5x5: 1:35.49, 1:46.03, 1:41.91, 1:41.16, 1:34.77 = 1:39.52
6x6: 2:51.40, 3:09.88, 2:59.84, 3:23.05, 2:46.58 = 3:00.38
7x7: 5:18.27, 4:59.22, 4:54.97, 4:38.43, DNF = 5:04.15
2x2 BLD: 30.75, 32.01, 25.40 = 25.40
3x3 BLD: 1:26.48, DNF(1:54.23), DNF(1:27.84) = 1:26.48
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF - big fail 
Multi: 1/2 7:17 - 5 edges off :/
3x3 OH: 22.72, 22.26, 20.01, 21.68, 20.19 = 21.38
3x3 WF: 2:13.45, 2:15.45, 2:09.35, 2:01.49, 2:11.91 = 2:11.57
3x3 MTS: 1:04.56, 1:11.95, 1:14.12, 1:01.23, 1:13.09 = 1:09.87
2-4 relay: 1:14.25
2-5 relay: 2:42.24
Magic: 1.36, 1.28, 1.31, 1.34, 1.28 = 1.31
Master Magic: 3.47, 3.55, 3.33, 3.59, 4.05 = 3.54
Clock: 11.57, 10.30, 11.03, 13.33, 9.26 = 10.96
Megaminx: 1:03.18, 1:01.19, 1:11.09, 1:01.22, 55.75 = 1:01.86
Pyraminx: 3.33, 2.83, 4.99, 4.08, 5.07 = 4.13
Square-1: 16.03, 18.14, 18.73, 24.09, 13.98 = 17.63

FMC: 43

grr..


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L
Solution: F L' F2 D L2 D2 x U' L U R U' L' U R' U2 R U R' L U' L' U' F' U' F U F' U' L' U' L F U' F' U2 F U x' B' D2 B' R D B (43)

Premove B' D2 B' R D B to understand.
weirdblock: F L' F2 D L2 D2
F2L3: x . U2 R U R' L U' L'
F2L4: U' F' U' F U F' U' F
Leave 3 corners: F' L' U' L F U' F' U2 F
AUF: U

insert at . : U' L U R U' L' U R'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 11, 2010)

3x3: (10.38), 13.44, (15.43), 14.68, 12.58 = 13.57 Wow, I'm so out of practice...
OH: 24.15, (25.30), 22.58, (19.29), 22.92 = 23.22


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2010)

*3x3OH: *31.22, 39.42, 39.59, 35.56, 32.74 *= 35.91* GOOD


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 11, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.03, 11.63, 5.26, 5.59, 5.53 = 5.72
I should practice 2x2.

*3x3x3:* 16.93, 15.27, 14.14, 16.86, 15.84 = 15.99
I should practice 3x3.

*4x4x4: *1:16.24, 1:14.17, 1:18.24, 1:13.94, 1:08.67 = 1:14.78
YEEEEEAAAAAAH!

*5x5x5:* 1:45.94, 1:48.90, 2:14.74, 2:13.88, 2:11.01 = 2:04.60
For having practiced only 5x5 for months, that average sucked. I should practice.

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:05.45, 55.55, 1:03.36, 1:07.28, 1:11.25 = 1:05.37
My first timed OH solves!

*Magic:* 4.43, 2.83, 2.52, 3.43, 4.03 = 3.43
My first timed Magic solves!

*Master Magic:* 17.40, 20.21, 12.21, 13.15, 13.34 = 14.63 
My first ever Master Magic solves! That was my worst best idea ever.

*Pyraminx:* 6.78, 12.01, 13.71+, 7.89, 7.02 = 8.97
Meh.

*2-4 Relay:* 1:29.68
It's been so long. I forgot what good was. Was that good?

*2-5 Relay**:* 3:42.69
That was not good. I remember enough to know that.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 12, 2010)

3x3x3:
Average: 18.73
(16.20), (30.19), 16.39, 21.17, 18.62
The 30 was a popsicle.

3x3x3OH:
Average: 32.37
(27.92), (42.83), 35.84, 30.36, 30.92

3x3x3 MTS:
Average: 1:29.49
1:35.05, (1:45.19), 1:24.17, (1:13.78), 1:29.24

5x5x5
Average: 5:09.65
(4:17.50), 5:05.88, 5:22.96, 5:00.10, (5:42.73)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2010)

*Mats B*

Slowsolving
*2x2:* 20.32	17.13	11.02	18.73	19.97 = *18.61* ok
*3x3:* 47.87	36.53	53.49	56.95	37.75 = *46.37* 
2 good, 2 bad and a +2
*4x4:* 4:14.17 2:47.10 2:26.13 3:59.08 2:52.92 = *3:13.03*
3 good and 2 real bad
*5x5:* 6:50.54 6:52.31 7:31.24 7:13.33 6:45.50 = *6:58.73*
sub-7 is ok/good
*2-4Rel:	4:16.76* normal
*2-5Rel:	10:22.39* PB with over a minute

Bld
*2x2BLD:* dnf	61.22	dnf	= * 61.22* ouch
*3x3BLD:* 1:52.71 1:56.37 2:13.56 = *1:52.71* ok, nice to get all three
*4x4BLD: * dnf	8:05.20	dnf = *8:05.20* Very good, competition PB
The others were ok too, only a few pieces off.
*5x5BLD:* 22:21 dnf dnf = *22:21* Good too, nr 2 & 3 were close and both sub-20.
*Multi: 7/8 = 6* in 51:29.89 AAAAARRRRGGGH!!
Everything went so smooth. No problems with neither time nor memory. Not very many 
flips and twists. So I had everything under control and felt while solving the last cube that
I finally succeeded in doing eight. Only the edges left, and with that thought I let the concentration
slip and suddenly realized that I probably did the last comm faulty. 
So I corrected it BUT IT WAS ALREADY OK, I had not slipped. But now I undid it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 12, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Master Magic: 2.46, 2.36, 2.43, 2.90, 2.13 = 2.42   last solve is a PB
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I thought I had you! You'll be pleased to know, I'm back at work, so very little practice.
> ...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 12, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *Master Magic:* 17.40, 20.21, 12.21, 13.15, 13.34 = 14.63
> ...



Oh yea faster than that even
I was getting low 3's after about 4 days
It just too me a while to get the jist of it and my master magic broke a few times...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4BLD: * dnf	8:05.20	dnf = *8:05.20* Very good, competition PB


Nice!


MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi: 7/8 = 6* in 51:29.89 AAAAARRRRGGGH!!
> Everything went so smooth. No problems with neither time nor memory. Not very many
> flips and twists. So I had everything under control and felt while solving the last cube that
> I finally succeeded in doing eight. Only the edges left, and with that thought I let the concentration
> ...


Ugh - I hate when that happens. I've done it several times, and it's the worst. Awfully nice try, though, and the time is good enough that you could really do 9 now! Very cool!


----------



## gass (Jun 13, 2010)

A very good week for me!

222 5.55; 6.79; 6.01; 4.94; 4.01 = *5.50*. Very good  
333 13.10; 14.33; 14.15; 16.39; 14.68 = *14.38*. Very very good
444 1:25.93; 1:33.09; 1:19.43; 1:26.36; 1:27.25 = *1:26.51* 
555 2:12.80; 2:01.75; 2:17.16; 2:15.44; 2:11.23 = *2:13.16* ok
777 6:37.61; 6:50.17; 6:22.46; 6:20.64; 6:22.77 = *6:27.61*
my PB was 6:52.xx , si it's awesome! Very good avg 
234 *1:50.73*
2345 *4:08.41*
OH 36.76; 37.91; 38.91; 54.34; 41.81 = *39.54* normal
222 BDF 1:00.73; 57.31; 50.63 = *50.63*
333 BDF DNF; DNF; 5:46.03 = *5:46.03*
pyraminx 4.56; 6.11; 5.40; 5.43; 5.68 = *5.50* good
megaminx 1:52.53; 1:55.87; 2:07.54; 2:02.01; 1:54.64 = *1:57.51* sub-2 is good


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 13, 2010)

*Cubenovice*

*2x2x2:* 10.19, (DNF), (9.88), 15.78, 15.70, = 13.89
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 6:54.64 = 6:54.64 
Done while riding an exercise bike... not a good idea for learning BLD ;-)
*3x3x3:* (42.33), 42.67, 43.98, 44.31, (48.86) = 43.65
*Finally* a sub 45 av5!!! edit: and first sub 50 av12 despite two sub60 solves

*3x3x3OH:* DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
very first attempt, succeeded but time is so bad I dare not post it...
Went OK until I realised I my T-perm is purely on muscle memory. I just could not recall it when going this slow.


----------



## @uguste (Jun 13, 2010)

2x2x2 : 8.83, (4.83), 4.90, (9.40), 6.62 = *6.78*
3x3x3 : 16.40, 17.61, (15.03), 17.90, (20.26) = *17.30*
4x4x4 : (1:31.18), 1:21.89, 1:21.96, 1:19.77, (1:14.59) = *1:21.21* every solves had at least one parity, 3 had double parity
5x5x5 : 3:18.06, 3:17.06, (3:37.35), (2:22.28), 3:02.39 = *3:12.50* PB single but crappy average 
234 : *1:41.26* yay PB 
2345 : *5:06.75* :fp
3x3x3 OH : (39.20), 33.83, 36.36, (32.84), 34.91 = *35.03* very good 
3x3x3 MTS : 2:03.25, 1:47.47, 1:56.93, (2:04.06), (1:19.13) = *1:55.88*
magic : 3.30+, 1.34, 2.12, (1.29), (DNF) = *2.25*
square-1 : (38.06), 29.41, 36.54, 33.87, (26.08) = *33.27*
pyra : 7.12, 8.26, (13.74), (6.20), 13.55 = *9.64* Good, but could have been better without the 13s
mega : (3:44.63), 3:35.05, 3:14.46, (3:00.44), 3:31.93 = *3:27.15*
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
3x3x3 BLD : 3:28.83, DNF, DNF = *3:28.83*
multiblind : *0/2 = DNF* in 14:21.26 first off by 4 edges and I couldn't recall my memo for the second 

FMC : *42 HTM* :fp


Spoiler



scramble : F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L
solution : F D B' D2 B' R B U' B2 U2 R U R' U R U' R2 U R' U' u R' u' R' u R u' B' R B R' F2 R U D' F2 U' D R F2 B D

(premoves : B D)
2x2x2 : F D B' D2
2x2x3 : B' R B U' B2
F2L-1 : U2 R U
last slot : R' U R U' R2 U R' U'
OLL : u R' u' R' u R u' B' R B R'
PLL U : F2 R U D' F2 U' D R F2
premoves : B D
An awesome start for me, but a very bad end


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
4x4x4_bld: 7:53.19 DNF DNF

--edit--
Mats, congrats on your competition pb solve for 4x4x4 BLD!


----------



## Brunito (Jun 13, 2010)

Pyra: 4.28

1.4.15
2.4.68
3.(3.97)
4.(5.08)
5.4.01

nice avg nice scrambles


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 13, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (18.22), 19.34, (23.38), 20.42, 20.15 = 19.97

*4x4x4:* 2:20.04, 2:32.83, 2:12.81, 2:21.13, 2:31.16 = 2:24.11

*5x5x5:* (5:48.01), 5:05.13, 4:52.33, 4:53.00, 4:59.78 = 4:59.30

*3x3x3 OH:* 55.33, 46.29, (59.53), (43.81), 46.14 = 49.26 (I got close Kenny)

*3x3 FMC:* 42
Scramble: F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L
Solution: L' F B U2 D' B D U' R' U2 R' U' L U L' U2 R U B U' B' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U B U F' U F U' F' U F U2 B' R


Spoiler



2x2x2: L' F B U2 D' B D (7)
2x2x3: U' R' U2 R' U' L U L' (8)
3rd F2L: U2 R U B U' B' U (7)
Finish F2L: R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U (8)
OLL: B U F' U F U' F' U F U2 B' (11)
PLL: R (1)
Total: 42


Pity there were no cancels. I found better options for every step but the PLL skip on this solution made it the best option.


----------



## Carson (Jun 14, 2010)

*3x3
Average: 36.81 *
44.96 30.60 39.40 33.59 37.45 36.81	

Just kinda threw this together really quick since I haven't participated in awhile. I did this first thing in the morning with no warm up after getting less than three hours of sleep. Not a great average... but it's a pretty good representation of a competition scenario... lol


----------



## link2link25 (Jun 14, 2010)

3x3x3 
1. 1:17.82
2. 1:38.90
3. 1:17.32
4. 1:38.60
5. 1:17.22
Yeah... I use a begginers method..
I was suprised that the times went, 17,38,17, 38, 17
lol
RAO5 1:24.58


----------



## Feryll (Jun 14, 2010)

Session average: 19.44
1. (15.80) U' L2 B F L2 R2 B' D2 R' B L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 L' B R B' U L2 D2 
2. 18.00 L' F D' F' B2 R' U' F2 R' L U' B' U F U L2 F B2 U' D2 B F L' F L 
3. (DNF) R2 U2 B2 F' L R B2 F2 U D' L' U B2 F' D2 L R2 D2 R2 U R' D R L2 B 
4. 18.27 B2 D2 U B U' L2 D' L' B D2 B D R' U2 L' D2 L D2 R' B2 L' B' U2 F' D 
5. 22.05 B F2 U2 F U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B D' B' L2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 U2 F' B2 

Ignore scrambles, but I really do wish these were AO12's sometimes...


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 15, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 32 moves*

Scramble: F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L
Solution: L U' L2 D L' D' L2 U2 L' U' L' U L U' D F' D2 F2 D F B' D2 B2 D' R U R' D R U' B D



Spoiler



Explanation:
On inverse scramble:
2x2x2: D' B' . R' B2 D2 B(6)
2xcross: F' D' F2 D2 F D' (6)
F2l-1: U L' U' L U L U'(7)
Leave 3 corners: U' L2 D L D' L2 U' (7-1=6)
AUF: L' (1) 
Insert at .: U R' D' R U' R' D R(8-2=6)

Other start:
On scramble:
With premoves R D(2)
2x2x2:F D B' D2 (4)
2x2x3: B' R B' U2 R U(6)
F2l-1:R2 B' R'(3)
No good continuation from there(that I could find).


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Pyra:* 7.87, 10.32, 18.43, 8.54, 14.62 = *11.96*

*Clock:* 14.47, 15.28, 17.43, 24.04, 15.05 = *15.92*


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 15, 2010)

3x3:10.91, (14.04), 11.07, 10.56, (9.95)=10.85 No warm up. 
2x2:2.80, 2.62, (2.13), (3.31), 3.23=2.89


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 15, 2010)

3x3x3 2h:
*Avg 22.23 *
20.84, 22.41, 21.69, 23.40, 22.59,
A very suckass avg for me. It's late And I'm tired. that's my excuse lol

3x3x3 OH: *Avg 38.59 *
40.19, 35.09, 39.18, 37.65, 38.95


----------



## Stini (Jun 15, 2010)

*FMC: 29 HTM*

Solution: B' L' U' B' L' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R U' F' R B2 R' F R B2 D' F' R F R2 D R2 D' F

Pre-move F
2x2x2: B' L' U' B' L'
Siamese 2x2x3: B2 D' B2 D
F2L minus slot: D R2 U R U'. R D' (one move cancelled)
Leave 3 corners: F' R F R2 D R2 D'

Insert F' R B2 R' F R B2 R' at the dot to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## Toad (Jun 15, 2010)

Stini I have a new favourite signature. Love it  <3


----------



## okayama (Jun 15, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.95, 9.33, (7.09), 7.30, (10.70) = 8.19

*3x3x3*: 26.35, 27.45, 24.97, (21.56), (27.58) = 26.26

*4x4x4*: 2:04.46, (2:40.69), 2:14.18, (1:50.46), 2:10.26 = 2:09.63

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:24.51, DNS, DNS = 1:24.51

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:46.23, DNS, DNS = 3:46.23

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 30:51.17, DNS, DNS = 30:51.17

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [65:00.15], DNF [61:25.47], DNF [66:27.12] = DNF
1st: 3 edges unsolved, 2nd: 2 centers unsolved, 3rd: maybe fail to undo a setup move.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3, 25:22.30
1st: 2 flipped edges left (memorizing miss)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 30 htm



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D2 F L2 D' R' F2 U L2 R2 D B D2 R' B2 L2 D L
Solution: R2 L2 F B R B R' F R2 B' D' R D B' R2 B' R2 B' D' F D B D F' D' B' D R' F' D

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: B' F2 L2 R2

2x2x2 block: D' F
2x2x3 block: R F * D2 F' D
F2L minus 1 slot: B R2 B R2 B
Orient edges: D' R' D
All but 3 corners: B R2 F' R B' R' F
Pre-move correction: B' F2 L2 R2

Insert at *: F' D' B D F D' B' D


----------



## Isbit (Jun 15, 2010)

*5x5 BLD:* DNF (32:06 (12:30))
"only" 6 centers unsolved (2 x and 4 +), but only 2 corners solved, and a couple of edges off as well.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2010)

gonna compete in 2x2 jff

2x2: 2.22, (4.23), 2.48, (1.99), 3.92 = 2.87
Comment: counting sup 3.5 is fail


----------



## PeterV (Jun 16, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.96, (6.38), 10.52, 7.31, (11.65) = *8.26 avg.*
Comment: Ugh.

3x3x3: 27.15, 27.53, 26.33, (33.36), (25.06) = *27.00 avg.*
Comment: Not bad considering I haven't practiced this week.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.10, 6.85, (5.83), (7.59), 7.58 = 6.84 
*3x3x3:* 16.91, (15.61), (19.81), 19.59, 16.18 = 17.56
_Comment: This is good for me._
*4x4x4:* 2:01.64, (2:27.75), 2:09.15, 2:09.17, (1:56.83) = 2:06.65 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:24.34
*3x3x3 OH:* 33.15, 38.42, (40.77), (28.70), 30.47 = 34.01 
_Comment: Not satisfied with this._
*Pyraminx:* (7.08), 9.24, 8.16, 8.51, (11.25) = 8.64 
_Comment: Wtf, where did this come from, 8.16 was a PLL skip. _
*2x2x2 BLD:* 48.41, 50.29, DNF = 48.41 
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:47.68, 2:17.91, DNF = 1:47.68 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(16:52), DNF(18:40), 23:15 = 23:15
_Comment: Cube 1 - 2 swapped corners (I think I must of mistaken a yellow sticker for a white), Cube 2 - 4 edges (probably from me forgetting to apply the parity algorithm), Cube 3 - Going slow on the last one paid off, although it's 1am so it would of been slow regardless._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2 in 7:43.84


----------



## Stini (Jun 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Stini I have a new favourite signature. Love it  <3



It's based on a real life event: http://fmc.mustcube.net/results.php?round=290&format=classic&metric=htm 

But it was really qqwref who came up with the joke, here's our conversation at #rubik:


```
02:18:28 < Stini> heh, I inserted a commutator inside a commutator in FMC
02:18:32 < Stini> I feel like xzibit
02:18:52 <+qqwref> I heard you liked moving corners around
02:19:02 <+qqwref> so we put a commutator in your commutator so you can cancel moves while you cancel moves
```


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *2x2x2*: (29.71), 32.86, DNF(37.47), 31.22, 39.65 = 34.58
> *4x4x4*: DNF(7:20.93), DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
> *3x3x3 One Handed*: DNF(5:21.16), 4:04.66, DNF(4:21.13), DNS, DNS = DNF
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 127 HTM
> ...



Wow you love BLD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2010)

Very disappointing 5x5x5 BLD this week.

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Megaminx:* 3:21.15, 3:04.25, 3:20.31, 3:04.77, 2:59.43 = *3:09.78*
Comment: Wow, I’m in bad shape on megaminx. I need to practice before Nationals.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.58, 34.97, 35.84 = *34.58*
Comment: Wow, that was bad.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:51.72], 1:33.83, 1:53.22 = *1:33.83*
Comment: First one was really bad, off by 3 edges and 4 centers (I must have done an M’ instead of M2 or something.)
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:46.28 [3:56], 7:01.99 [3:30], DNF [7:27.37, 3:03] = *7:01.99*
Comment: Third one was off by 2 edges; I had a bad memory recall delay on that one – otherwise it would easily have been sub-7.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:20.87, 7:55], DNF [13:52.28, 7:15], DNF [13:14.82, 7:55] = *DNF*
Comment: This is so disappointing – three DNFs, all three sub-WR, all three close to solved. First one was off by 2 X centers; I’m not sure what I did wrong on it. Second one was off by 3 centrals – I mismemorized them. Third one was off by 3 wings; I executed the images out of order. That third one’s execution was just 5:20! It would have been my best solve ever, I think.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/6 = 0 points, 25:44.70* [16:49]
Comment: That was absolutely terrible, but I am happy with the time. The first cube was off by 4 corners and 4 edges – I’m not sure what went wrong on it. The second cube had 2 corners twisted – I memorized the wrong sticker of a piece for the corner permutation. The fifth cube had 4 edges flipped; I have no idea how I managed it. I did make a mistake and applied the wrong flipped edges to it to begin with, but I went back and fixed them, and they still wound up flipped. Apparently I didn’t do what I thought I did the first time on the cube. 

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* 44:29.91 [22:56], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: I was slow memorizing because I’m out of practice. On the execution, I accidentally applied the left oblique memo to the last inner X centers location, and when I got to the left obliques, I realized I had done it, so I had to go back and undo those moves and do the right ones. So it was very slow. But I’m very happy I got it right!
*7x7x7:* 1:09:56.12 [32:20], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Very slow on this one too. I really need to stay in practice – hopefully I won’t take any more weeks off anytime soon – it gets painful to do these when you’re not doing them regularly. But I’m very happy that I got both the 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 this week – that doesn’t happen very often for me! Reoriented 19->32, so it should have been an easy one, but unfortunately, it wasn’t.
*Magic:* 15.93, 21.77, 21.58, 22.86, 15;80 = *19.76*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. Sub-20! (I don’t see how Stachu manages sub-10. He’s awesome.)
*Master Magic:* 4.13, 3.88, 3.84, 5.27, 4.31 = *4.11*
Comment: Wow, that was as good as my good sighted efforts – actually better than my best competition average.
*Pyraminx:* 1:01.59, 1:20.22, DNF [1:24.46], 1:04.47, 59.02 = *1:08.76*
Comment: Yes – another successful average! The third one was off by 2 flipped edges – I got confused during memorization and thought I needed to flip them, but it turns out I didn’t.

@aronpm: I totally approve!  Nice job.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 16, 2010)

3x3
19.11, 19.19, 13.84, 19.24, 10.65 Average=16.40

The 10.65 was anti-sune and a U-perm for the top layer.

The 13.84 was really easy f2l.

Overall a great average and 2 good singles.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 16, 2010)

FMC: B' R2 U L' U' R2 U B R U' B L' B D' B' R2 B D B2 D' B' R B D B2 R F D (*28*)

exlanation: 
pre-moves [R F D] (NB. D found with inverse scramble)
2x2x3: B'.U L' B R U' B L' (8)
lots of pairs: B D' B' R2 B D (14)
all but 3 corners: B2 D' B' R B D B2 (24)
premove correction: R F D (24)
at dot insert R2 U L' U' R2 U L U', 4 moves cancel


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

Back to a nice full week for me now that exams were finished on Monday.
*2x2x2*: (3.15), 5.21, 3.36, (7.28), 5.43 = *4.67*
Counting 3.36...and then that 7...
*3x3x3*: (15.13), 15.96, (18.80), 15.59, 15.81 = *15.79*
OLL skip saved me on the first solve
*4x4x4*: (1:15.43), (1:05.62), 1:08.97, 1:13.47, 1:09.76 = *1:10.73*
*5x5x5*: 2:26.51, (2:31.63), 2:23.71, (2:18.79), 2:26.95 = *2:25.72*
*7x7x7*: (8:42.78), 8:15.63, 7:58.08, 7:45.44, (7:43.46) = *7:59.72*
*2x2x2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 46.14 = *46.14*
Ewwwwww
*3x3x3BLD*: 1:40.43, 1:56.83, 1:51.83 = *1:40.43 *
*4x4x4BLD*: 5:45.32 [2:17.24], 5:55.71 [2:14.65], DNS = *5:45.32 *
*5x5x5BLD*: DNF [12:4x.xx,?], 12:54.83 [5:54.50], 13:04.74 [5:08.40] = *12:54.83*
3 x-centres off on the 1st one. Probably execution mistake. Fastest ever memo on 3rd one, but total lack of concentration whilst solving cost me any chance of doing a really fast one.
*MultiBLD*: *3/3 8:54.24*
*OH*: 28.81, 28.94, (25.69), (29.94), 29.68 = *29.23*
*Feet*: (2:04.36), 1:57.69, 1:59.08, 1:52.47, (1:42.78) = *1:56.41*
*MTS*: 49.15, (1:11.36+), 57.63, 49.97, (47.69) = *52.25*
The 2nd one had quite an impressive multitude of mistakes
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4*: *1:43.62*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5*: *4:07.61* 
Ouch
*Megaminx*: 2:47.57, 2:36.44, (2:58.66), 2:49.49, (2:34.98) = *2:44.50*
*Pyraminx*: 7.28, 9.41, 7.16, (5.03), (9.59) = *7.95*
Nice single 
*Clock*: 8.40, (6.61), (8.69), 8.09, 7.71 = *8.12*
Nice single 
*FMC*: *120 moves*. Just for fun I did it 'halfbld' i.e. I applied the scramble and did a linear sighted solve using a bld method. I can't be bothered to type it up right now, but I will if anyone is that bothered to see it! It just consists of 2 corner and 5 edge comms, a setup to V-perm, a 2 edge flip and a 3 corner twist.

Overall an average week, and I surprised myself with some nice bld results despite the lack of recent practise.

Decided not to bother with a proper MultiBLD. My mind isn't up for it right now so I guess I'll have to do a proper one for next week.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2: 2.30, 3.11, 2.58, 3.55, 4.19 = 3.08
Mediocre at best. 
3x3: 10.69, 11.13, 11.53, 12.86, 10.44 = 11.12
Average.
3x3 OH: 21.16, 23.00, 22.08, 16.61, 21.53 = 21.59
Meh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *4x4x4BLD*: 5:45.32 [2:17.24], 5:55.71 [2:14.65], DNS = *5:45.32 *
> *5x5x5BLD*: DNF [12:4x.xx,?], 12:54.83 [5:54.50], 13:04.74 [5:08.40] = *12:54.83*
> 3 x-centres off on the 1st one. Probably execution mistake. Fastest ever memo on 3rd one, but total lack of concentration whilst solving cost me any chance of doing a really fast one.



Wow - those are some fantastic results! And I never thought I'd see the day when someone beats me regularly at big cubes BLD, but I beat them at 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2x2: (4.76) 7.16 5.92 6.93 (8.72) = 6.67
3x3x3: (16.04) 18.93 (19.71) 18.71 17.96 = 18.53
4x4x4: (1:09.29) (1:23.61) 1:16.95 1:22.06 1:15.95 = 1:18.32
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:47.81


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

*3x3x3*

(59.40) 56.97 53.19 59.03 (39.25) = 56.4

That was fun.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.28 , (6.08) , 6.22 , 10.91 , (13.15) = 8.47
3x3x3: 16.38 , 16.05 , (21.09) , (15.22) , 18.52 = 16.98
4x4x4: (1:08.52) , 1:05.09 , 58.63 , (57.30) , 1:03.91 =
5x5x5: 2:31.77 , 2:15.88 , 2:22.53 , (2:32.28) , (2:15.22) =
6x6x6: 4:35.28 , 4:57.55 , (5:13.96) , 5:12.33 , (4:26.88) =
3x3x3 One Handed: 54.96 , 54.78 , 49.00 , 42.27 , 59.09 =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:28.68 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:52.03
Magic : 2.16 , (4.41) , 1.50 , (1.38) , 1.52 = 1.73
PyraMinx: (9.86) , 19.30 , (20.59) , 12.53 , 10.11 =


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 17, 2010)

3bld: 1:01.39, DNF, 1:12.82


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2010)

*Results week 24*

Back to normal  with kinch back in second place. Congrats Simon.

To those of you who are new I can tell you that the main work of the compilation of results is done by a computer program. That program is not reading times as well as a human. 

You don't have to enumerate your tries but if you do, please write a space before the actual time, 1. 4.05 is better than 1.4.05 which the program takes as 1 minute 4.05 second. 

A fuller description of format is given in one of the "sticky" threads above, but that is not really necessary to read.

Anyway, the results:

*2x2x2*(41)

 2.80 Edward_Lin
 2.87 ben1996123
 2.88 onionhoney
 3.02 SimonWestlund
 3.08 Anthony
 3.25 oskarasbrink
 3.99 Yes, We Can!
 4.11 Neo63
 4.16 Aksel B
 4.17 Edmund
 4.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.33 Baian Liu
 4.42 nlCuber22
 4.50 The Rubik Mai
 4.67 kinch2002
 4.67 04mucklowd
 5.50 gass
 5.60 Evan Liu
 5.67 cubedude7
 5.71 Elliot
 5.72 JTW2007
 5.80 Kian
 5.84 sz35
 5.99 mande
 6.67 sutty17
 6.78 @uguste
 6.84 Zane_C
 6.85 tres.60
 7.27 janelle
 7.54 MrMoney
 7.86 Cride5
 8.19 okayama
 8.26 PeterV
 8.47 pierrotlenageur
 8.91 lilkdub503
 9.78 Lumej
 9.80 54stickers
 12.39 jamesdeanludlow
 13.89 Cubenovice
 18.61 MatsBergsten
 34.58 aronpm
*3x3x3 *(48)

 10.75 SimonWestlund
 10.85 onionhoney
 11.12 Anthony
 12.30 The Rubik Mai
 12.42 Yes, We Can!
 12.63 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.69 oskarasbrink
 13.57 MTGjumper
 14.16 nlCuber22
 14.39 gass
 15.27 Neo63
 15.77 sz35
 15.79 kinch2002
 15.99 JTW2007
 16.40 EmersonHerrmann
 16.50 Edam
 16.98 pierrotlenageur
 17.30 @uguste
 17.31 Elliot
 17.38 cuber952
 17.56 Zane_C
 17.70 cubedude7
 17.90 54stickers
 18.53 sutty17
 18.55 Cride5
 18.73 gavnasty
 18.78 undick
 18.81 Evan Liu
 19.13 MrMoney
 19.17 mande
 19.63 04mucklowd
 19.97 eastamazonantidote
 21.28 Baian Liu
 21.55 Aksel B
 22.10 Sir E Brum
 22.23 jackdexter75
 23.35 jamesdeanludlow
 24.21 Lumej
 24.91 janelle
 26.26 okayama
 27.00 PeterV
 28.92 larf
 35.77 tres.60
 36.81 Carson
 43.65 Cubenovice
 46.37 MatsBergsten
 56.40 3x3 eyes
 1:24.58 link2link25
*4x4x4*(32)

 48.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 50.68 SimonWestlund
 52.94 oskarasbrink
 53.73 Yes, We Can!
 1:02.54 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.83 sz35
 1:06.51 Neo63
 1:07.12 The Rubik Mai
 1:10.73 kinch2002
 1:11.51 cubedude7
 1:14.78 JTW2007
 1:18.32 sutty17
 1:19.68 04mucklowd
 1:20.26 ManasijV
 1:21.21 @uguste
 1:21.36 Edam
 1:22.37 54stickers
 1:22.41 Baian Liu
 1:24.56 jamesdeanludlow
 1:26.51 gass
 1:27.31 Elliot
 1:38.79 Aksel B
 1:46.20 Lumej
 1:48.50 larf
 2:06.65 Zane_C
 2:09.63 okayama
 2:15.61 lilkdub503
 2:24.11 eastamazonantidote
 2:35.66 MrMoney
 3:13.03 MatsBergsten
 3:27.48 tres.60
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:39.52 SimonWestlund
 2:04.60 JTW2007
 2:06.77 Neo63
 2:06.80 04mucklowd
 2:13.16 gass
 2:13.56 cubedude7
 2:23.39 pierrotlenageur
 2:25.72 kinch2002
 2:32.27 jamesdeanludlow
 2:41.99 Edam
 3:12.50 @uguste
 3:28.15 Lumej
 4:59.30 eastamazonantidote
 5:09.65 gavnasty
 6:58.73 MatsBergsten
 8:21.15 lilkdub503
 DNF oskarasbrink
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:00.37 SimonWestlund
 4:25.41 jamesdeanludlow
 4:55.05 pierrotlenageur
 5:09.20 oskarasbrink
 5:47.56 Neo63
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:04.15 SimonWestlund
 6:27.61 gass
 6:37.37 cubedude7
 7:27.27 jamesdeanludlow
 7:59.72 kinch2002
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Neo63
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 20.31 EmersonHerrmann
 21.38 SimonWestlund
 21.44 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.59 Anthony
 23.22 MTGjumper
 24.31 Yes, We Can!
 25.24 The Rubik Mai
 27.98 Elliot
 28.66 sz35
 29.14 kinch2002
 32.37 gavnasty
 32.79 mande
 34.01 Zane_C
 35.03 @uguste
 35.08 nlCuber22
 35.11 undick
 35.42 Neo63
 35.91 ThatGuy
 38.59 jackdexter75
 39.54 gass
 39.88 Evan Liu
 46.11 janelle
 48.70 lilkdub503
 49.25 eastamazonantidote
 52.67 xXzaKerXx
 52.91 pierrotlenageur
 56.16 Lumej
 1:00.85 jamesdeanludlow
 1:05.36 JTW2007
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:56.41 kinch2002
 2:11.57 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 23.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.40 SimonWestlund
 32.99 Neo63
 34.21 cubedude7
 34.31 aronpm
 34.58 Mike Hughey
 44.19 sz35
 46.14 kinch2002
 48.41 Zane_C
 50.63 gass
 1:01.22 MatsBergsten
 1:24.51 okayama
 2:03.57 Cride5
 6:54.64 Cubenovice
 DNF @uguste
 DNF Lumej
 DNF Edward_Lin
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:01.39 x-colo-x
 1:26.48 SimonWestlund
 1:33.83 Mike Hughey
 1:40.11 cubedude7
 1:40.43 kinch2002
 1:47.68 Zane_C
 1:52.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:52.71 MatsBergsten
 3:13.75 MrMoney
 3:28.83 @uguste
 3:29.50 sz35
 3:46.23 okayama
 5:46.03 gass
 7:26.78 Elliot
 9:53.11 Cride5
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:45.32 kinch2002
 7:01.99 Mike Hughey
 7:53.19 cmhardw
 8:05.20 MatsBergsten
13:23.54 Hyprul 9-ty2
23:15.00 Zane_C
30:51.17 okayama
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:54.83 kinch2002
22:21.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

7/8 (51:29)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 8:54)  kinch2002
2/3 (25:22)  okayama
1/2 ( 7:17)  SimonWestlund
1/2 ( 7:43)  Zane_C
1/2 (10:04)  sz35
1/2 (15:54)  Baian Liu
3/6 (25:44)  Mike Hughey
3/7 (23:54)  aronpm
0/2 ( )  @uguste
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 52.25 kinch2002
 1:09.87 SimonWestlund
 1:29.49 gavnasty
 1:55.88 @uguste
 DNF aronpm
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:14.25 SimonWestlund
 1:21.26 sz35
 1:28.68 pierrotlenageur
 1:29.68 JTW2007
 1:41.26 @uguste
 1:43.62 kinch2002
 1:44.72 cubedude7
 1:47.81 sutty17
 1:49.76 Neo63
 1:50.73 gass
 1:55.66 Elliot
 2:00.38 04mucklowd
 2:10.72 jamesdeanludlow
 2:24.34 Zane_C
 2:24.59 Lumej
 2:40.88 larf
 2:52.11 lilkdub503
 3:07.51 janelle
 4:16.76 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:42.24 SimonWestlund
 3:33.75 sz35
 3:42.69 JTW2007
 3:52.03 pierrotlenageur
 3:58.82 cubedude7
 4:07.61 kinch2002
 4:07.95 Neo63
 4:08.41 gass
 4:08.68 04mucklowd
 4:28.27 jamesdeanludlow
 5:06.75 @uguste
 6:00.33 Lumej
 6:30.47 larf
10:22.39 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(14)

 0.87 The Rubik Mai
 1.13 Neo63
 1.31 SimonWestlund
 1.34 Evan Liu
 1.62 jamesdeanludlow
 1.73 pierrotlenageur
 1.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2.03 Sir E Brum
 2.08 Lumej
 2.25 @uguste
 2.27 tres.60
 3.14 sz35
 3.43 JTW2007
 21.04 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.42 04mucklowd
 2.51 jamesdeanludlow
 3.33 Yes, We Can!
 3.54 SimonWestlund
 3.97 Evan Liu
 4.11 Mike Hughey
 14.63 JTW2007
*Clock*(7)

 8.07 kinch2002
 8.72 larf
 10.97 SimonWestlund
 11.72 cubedude7
 12.88 jamesdeanludlow
 15.92 Inf3rn0
 18.16 Baian Liu
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.13 SimonWestlund
 4.37 Brunito
 4.50 Neo63
 5.50 gass
 5.60 The Rubik Mai
 7.50 Baian Liu
 7.95 kinch2002
 8.64 Zane_C
 8.71 cubedude7
 8.97 JTW2007
 9.64 @uguste
 11.16 Inf3rn0
 11.91 Yes, We Can!
 12.47 janelle
 13.98 pierrotlenageur
 23.87 lilkdub503
 1:08.76 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:01.86 SimonWestlund
 1:24.48 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:57.51 gass
 2:13.26 cubedude7
 2:14.12 Neo63
 2:44.50 kinch2002
 2:56.96 jamesdeanludlow
 3:09.78 Mike Hughey
 3:27.15 @uguste
 4:40.31 xXzaKerXx
 6:29.31 lilkdub503
*Square-1*(8)

 17.63 SimonWestlund
 19.21 Neo63
 24.76 cubedude7
 33.27 @uguste
 38.68 Hyprul 9-ty2
 40.15 04mucklowd
 1:01.08 jamesdeanludlow
 1:23.11 Baian Liu
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

28 guusrs
29 Stini
29 undick
30 okayama
32 PM 1729
32 Cride5
35 sz35
42 eastamazonantidote
42 @uguste
43 SimonWestlund
49 Neo63
120 kinch2002
127 aronpm

*Contest results*

394 SimonWestlund
312 kinch2002
270 Neo63
226 Hyprul 9-ty2
214 cubedude7
209 sz35
204 gass
204 @uguste
165 The Rubik Mai
162 JTW2007
160 pierrotlenageur
159 Yes, We Can!
151 Zane_C
137 jamesdeanludlow
132 oskarasbrink
131 04mucklowd
119 Elliot
119 Anthony
108 MatsBergsten
108 okayama
99 Baian Liu
97 Mike Hughey
94 nlCuber22
91 onionhoney
86 sutty17
80 Evan Liu
79 Lumej
75 Cride5
74 MTGjumper
71 EmersonHerrmann
70 Edam
68 Aksel B
66 aronpm
66 undick
66 gavnasty
66 eastamazonantidote
65 mande
58 MrMoney
56 54stickers
52 lilkdub503
51 janelle
47 Edward_Lin
42 larf
42 ben1996123
36 tres.60
34 Edmund
32 jackdexter75
32 cuber952
25 Sir E Brum
23 ManasijV
23 guusrs
22 Kian
22 Stini
22 PeterV
21 x-colo-x
20 Cubenovice
19 PM 1729
18 Brunito
17 ThatGuy
16 xXzaKerXx
14 cmhardw
12 Inf3rn0
8 Carson
5 3x3 eyes
4 link2link25


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> -----------------
> 
> Mats, congrats on your competition pb solve for 4x4x4 BLD!



Thank you, it was very nice and to be not very far behind you is something I only could have dreamed of -- say a year and a half ago. Still I find it somewhere between annoying and amusing to be fourth only this week with that time.



> 4x4x4 Blindfolded(9)
> 
> 1. 5:45.32 kinch2002
> 2. 7:01.99 Mike Hughey
> ...


----------



## gass (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi! like last week, you forget to quote my times on the 222, 333, 444, 555, and 777 envents...
So could you repair it?
Thanks


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 17, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(16:52), DNF(18:40), 23:15 = 23:15



Mats my 4x4 BLD result says it's a DNF, I edited the last of my results about 50 minutes ago. 
Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2010)

gass said:


> Hi! like last week, you forget to quote my times on the 222, 333, 444, 555, and 777 envents...
> So could you repair it?
> Thanks



..and like last week it is because the program does not handle 222, 333 etc. correctly. But it should, I don't understand. But now I got a week to fix it 

@Zane: you cannot really expect the program to get results correctly that you enter after the result is published  . But now your'e in!


----------



## gass (Jun 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> gass said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! like last week, you forget to quote my times on the 222, 333, 444, 555, and 777 envents...
> ...



ok thanks


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

2x2:
(4.15), 4.08 , (3.60) , 3.83 , 4.01
= 3.97


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 2x2:
> (4.15), 4.08 , (3.60) , 3.83 , 4.01
> = 3.97



1: Nublet, did you not know this is not the correct thread? This is last week.
2: Video or it didn't happen. You posted a 6 second average four days ago, I doubt you could drop that much in a month.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Top 5 jay


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> [*] 4.11 Mike Hughey
> [*] 14.63 JTW2007



Hehehe. I love Master Magic.


----------

